# Les Poochs



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I have decided that I should go for broke and buy a Les Poochs flexible double sided soft slicker brush. Only I can't find anything on the Internet. 

My computer has been acting up a bit. Is there a Les Poochs site or does anyone, preferably in Canada, know where I can buy one?


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

HMMM.. OK, I was doing some searching and I found a place in Ottawa!!
TLC4Dogs.com|Dog Grooming |Professional Pet Grooming| Equipment|Sharpening |Pet Supplies| pc_lpoochs.php


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

You can join petgroomerforums and contact Wendtd. She organizes HUGE group buys often (im pretty sure monthly). You get a SUBSTANTIAL discount through ordering with a group, instead of $85 per brush, they are under $35. I just got mine yesterday and used my green on Bonzai... LOVE IT!!!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh and yes, there were Canadian buyers in the last order as well.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I went and contacted wendytd. It took me a while to register. I hate those wonky letters you have to enter -- I can never read half of them!!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope you get in on the next order. It's definitely a leap of faith sending a check to someone you met online and just hoping it's legit... but believe me, it's SO worth that discount! These brushes are amazing. I don't know why, they just are!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

FunkyPuppy said:


> I hope you get in on the next order. It's definitely a leap of faith sending a check to someone you met online and just hoping it's legit... but believe me, it's SO worth that discount! These brushes are amazing. I don't know why, they just are!


They are amazing!!! And Wendtd is reliable, organized and just so so nice to work with. I just placed my second order with her for 2 double silvers. They are my favorite for standards. I do use my single silver often for smaller areas so maybe this is a good size for a mini... I use my gold single on my Yorkie.

For reference, even though the double silver is my favorite, I have doubles and singles of the following colors:
Silver
Gold
Green
Matt Zapper

I don't expect to have any of my brush wear out anytime soon (they are made very well) but I want back ups of my favorite just in case


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I got the one for puppies when I first got Nickel and I love that brush. I still use it along with this Madan Brush


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i love my LP brush- i have a silver and a purple. the silver is used on Bella and other poodle type coats. 

I get mine via wendt on petgroomer. I have a double silver and a matt zapper coming with this next order. i barely use ay other brushes. ever


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I ordered some too. I am sure I should be brushing Lucy more often. I clipped her body with a 3/8 attachment but I left the hair on her legs longer - I hate poodles with "stick" legs. But then she is outside and she gets twigs and leaves in her leg hair and it gets all tangled up. Also, I was babysitting my two year old granddaughter yesterday and my other son gave her a container of bubbles. Don't know if anyone has experience of a two year old with bubbles -- the deck was like a skating rink and everyone, including the dogs - was all sticky!!

My husband hosed the deck off - but not the dogs!

It took me for ever to brush Lucy's tail -- lord knows what the rest of her legs are like!! I hate using a regular slicker -- its like a lethal weapon - those wires can poke holes in a finger and obviously don't feel any better to a dog!


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up guys - I managed to get in on this one too. I'm very excited.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

What's the best "color" Les Poochs brush for poodles? I heard some of you say you have the "silver" but on their website there's no silver! They show yellow, red, blue, light green, purple and a dark green one. What am I missing??


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

The website doesn't list it. Nor the gold. But silver is still the best. 

Easiest and cheapest way to get it is through the groomer group buys.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> The website doesn't list it. Nor the gold. But silver is still the best.
> 
> Easiest and cheapest way to get it is through the groomer group buys.


Yep - hands down the silver is my favorite for poodles


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I was afraid a firm brush like the silver would be too scratchy on the skin. Why do you all like the silver best for poodles?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I don't think it is as firm as the green or mat zapper. It just seems to go through their coat easier.

I like the gold for my yorkie.

The mat zapper I hardly ever use because it is very very firm.

Just remember that the LP brushes can produce a nasty case of brush burn if not used properly. That being said, they are a wonderful tool and have saved time and my aching wrist more often than I can count. They are worth every penny!


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

I got in on the groomer group buy too - I ordered a silver and can't wait to test it out


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

my understanding; the supplier in Canada isn't that expensive... only about $55 / brush. TLC in Ottawa (no shipping from US, or exchange to worry about, border crossing etc)


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I guess we won't mention the blasted postal strike -- lord knows when us Canadians will get the brushes. No fault of the sender though!!


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Could someone please explain the technique for using the Les Pooch brushes? I've heard a couple of different things so now I'm not really sure.


----------

